
Ask HN: Who Runs HN? - bmc415
I&#x27;ve done a little snooping and can&#x27;t find information on the entire team. Who runs engineering? Infra? Product&#x2F;front end (lol)?
======
varbhat
See

[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-undocumented)

According to this source ,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sctb](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sctb)

are moderators(also they replied to my email),so i can say that they are
putting great effort in running hn.

